#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Curso básico reparo equipamentos ubiquit

## acaciooo

*Curso básico de reparos em equipamentos ubiquiti.

Curso online.
Suporte por whatsapp​ e Skype.
Conteúdo do curso:
Curso de Conserto e Reparos em Equipamentos Ubiquiti. 
Bancada de Trabalho.
Utilização de Fonte Digital.
Utilização Estação de Retrabalho.
Lista de ferramentas utilizados para Laboratório (OBS pinça,fluxo etc estaremos passando) Lista de Componentes mais utilizados e Materiais.
Banho Químico e Soldagem.
Reparar Defeito de Porta Lan.
Reparar Defeito de Amplificador de Potencia.
Reparar Defeito de Equipamento queimado (Não Liga)
Efetuar Trocas Memorias e Eprom.
Regravar Eprom.
Dicas de como Diagnosticar defeitos apresentados.
Duração do Curso 06 horas com agendamento de horário, porem o Aluno ira Assistir aulas de Reparação ao Vivo online com explicações precisas dos defeitos Apresentados.
Após as 12 horas de aulas daremos uma semana de suporte por whatsapp.*

*QUEM TIVER INTERESSE ENTRA EM CONTATO 
42 98857 9470

EU TENHO O CURSO PAGO, POREM MUDEI MINHA EMPRESA DE RAMO ESTOU VENDENDO POR UM VALOR BEM ABAIXO DO PEDIDO PELA EMPRESA QUE PRESTA O CURSO. 
OBS : DE BRINDE MANDO FERRAMENTAS DE SERVIÇO, E TAMBÉM COMPONENTES PARA REPARO.

valor bem abaixo do mercado*

----------

